# Feeding trolls and Christmas cheer



## Bernster (22 December 2018)

Whilst this isnâ€™t strictly C&T, it is a response to the tension thread that is busily spiralling out of control on here, and which has made me think about forums, social media and debate generally.

I keep imagining what it would be like in real life ðŸ¤”. I and a few others would have ventured in, tried to mediate a bit, said â€˜alright now everyone, calm downâ€™ and then Iâ€™d have shrugged my shoulders and wandered off muttering under my breath. Would others have stayed in there, pointy fingers and hand gestures at the ready?  Some bystanders would have come over, interested in what was going on, tried to engage in debate, and then got a mince pie in the face.  And, horrible as it sounds, maybe some people are getting upset and crying, and feeling picked on, and that makes me sad to think about.

On a more general note, what is it about social media that brings out such odd behaviour?  And why do people troll, I never get that.  But like someone else has said, itâ€™s like picking a scab, I canâ€™t help going back to that thread for another look.

And on a happier note, it is true that there is lots to like about this forum, and we shouldnâ€™t forget how positive and supportive it can be. So everyone I hope you all enjoy your lovely horses and I wish you all a healthy and happy christmas! ðŸŽ„ðŸŽðŸŽ‰


----------



## paddi22 (22 December 2018)

I think if people want to find offence in something they will.  I've posted on stuff a load of times and people have slated what i've said. But they are perfectly entitled to.  I think the football quote sums it up best 'play the ball, not the man' So argue and pick apart the point, not the person.


----------



## albeg (22 December 2018)

Love the fancy dress B! Though I thought from the thumbnail that the orange van was part of the outfit! ðŸ˜‚

I think part of the reason for the odd behaviour is the level of anonymity, for the most part the majority don't know who the person behind the user name is. As for trolling, I don't get it either.

Totally agree with paddi's comment, pick apart the point. And don't take it personally when someone picks apart your point, either put forwars your argument or walk away if you feel it's getting personal. Hit the unwatch button so you don't get the notifications (maybe that's the problem, since the changeover we get notifications when someone comments on something we've commented on so it's more in our faces).


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2018)

Fleece Navidad said:



			Love the fancy dress B! Though I thought from the thumbnail that the orange van was part of the outfit! ðŸ˜‚

I think part of the reason for the odd behaviour is the level of anonymity, for the most part the majority don't know who the person behind the user name is. As for trolling, I don't get it either.

Totally agree with paddi's comment, pick apart the point. And don't take it personally when someone picks apart your point, either put forwars your argument or walk away if you feel it's getting personal. Hit the unwatch button so you don't get the notifications (maybe that's the problem, since the changeover we get notifications when someone comments on something we've commented on so it's more in our faces).
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to have notifications, you can go to settings somewhere and turn them off. I used to get an email at midnight telling me if people had commented on a post I had, but I switched that off too. I now only get notifications if someone directly likes a comment of mine, or directly quotes a comment of mine.

Don't ask me how I did it,  just found it distracting at night so pressed every button in some menu or other and the option to switch notifications off came up.

I don't 'get' trolls either. I do find that often the clue is in the name, or some people change IDs and swear blind that they have not, yet are very recognisable. I detest the part where people pretend to be someone they are not, it creates confusion in me, and that feels uncomfortable.

I also hate the ones where people tell lies, and then you think you must have remembered some part of the back story wrong, so you check previous posts and it is all different... then you are accused of being a stalker when you were trying to get the facts straight to help someone!

I still do sometimes look back if something seems hinky, after someone asked for help, I said what I thought was right from the information given on that thread, then someone else quoted some information from a previous thread that made what I said totally incorrect.

I have a couple of times  had people say things that smarted. I either thought about it and decided I may be wrong and learned from the experience), or closed the thread and did not look at it again! No need for tears in the breakfast cereal.


----------



## albeg (22 December 2018)

Red-Nose said:



			You don't have to have notifications, you can go to settings somewhere and turn them off. I used to get an email at midnight telling me if people had commented on a post I had, but I switched that off too. I now only get notifications if someone directly likes a comment of mine, or directly quotes a comment of mine.

Don't ask me how I did it,  just found it distracting at night so pressed every button in some menu or other and the option to switch notifications off came up.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I just meant that the default is for notifications and emails whenever someome replies! ðŸ‘


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Totally agree with picking apart the point and not the person. I try to do that in real life, for sure, and especially here. Trolls usually fail at that one, as I think we have seen in the most recent example.

I also love HHO,  I find it a friendly community of generous, funny and intelligent people and the one thing that raises my blood pressure (because trolls do not) is to see people that join and immediately start harping on about how it's so vile here.  Can't quite understand the logic there.  I have met loads of HHOers IRL and know many others, kind and lovely people and as such I want to defend this group because i know that good things happen here.

what makes me keep returning to posts like the one this week, probably stems from my own childhood, I was relentlessly bullied physically and verbally and it took a long time for me to find my place in the world and my voice.  And now I absolutely can't abide people that twist words, act unreasonably and go on the attack as a form of defense, particularly in the face of what was an entirely reasonable adult discussion.  As a child I had to learn how to quell the rising sense of powerlessness, fear and shame, and now I feel confident that I can usually respond in a calm manner keeping my own emotions under control and letting the angry tirades wash over me. So yes I will wade in now and then, call it making up for lost time


----------



## scats (22 December 2018)

The real life situation is interesting Bernster.  If a new kid arrived in one of my classes and asked a question and one or two disagreed with them, it would probably be fine.  New kid might get a bit annoyed that they didnâ€™t get people agreeing with them, but it probably wouldnâ€™t go anywhere.  But if then the rest of the class jumped in stating how entertaining they were finding the whole thing/leaping to the defence of their classmates/telling new kid she needs to listen to the experienced classmates and so on, new kid might feel that she has been set upon by the pack and will probably lash out.  Of course, her lashing out will enrage the other classmates further, and they will continue on, more people chiming in on the way.  The pack grows.  The new kid feels backed into a corner and distressed by it.  The original question is forgotten, people are just throwing insults left, right and centre and no-one is gaining anything.  Thatâ€™s not my cup of tea and I donâ€™t like it.

Life is too short.  In a world where you can be anything, be kind.


----------



## Bernster (22 December 2018)

Whereas Iâ€™m the opposite. Iâ€™m generally very non combative, want everyone to get along and like me, and canâ€™t stand hostility.  But on the flip side, would def lose it if I felt people were having a go at me.  I couldnâ€™t keep my cool in the face of rudeness!

I have however found that even what is the mildest criticism, or disagreement, to my posts, my first reaction is negative and a bit defensive.  Doesnâ€™t happen often and I do catch myself and read them again with a more constructive approach and then Iâ€™ve been able to respond in a much more measured way.  I can read posts completely differently depending what inner voice i use!


----------



## Bernster (22 December 2018)

Yes scats, the â€˜no one gaining anythingâ€™ (apart from getting wound up or distressed) bothers me, although there are some real nuggets of info and discussion in there.


----------



## albeg (22 December 2018)

Bernster said:



			I have however found that even what is the mildest criticism, or disagreement, to my posts, my first reaction is negative and a bit defensive.  Doesnâ€™t happen often and I do catch myself and read them again with a more constructive approach and then Iâ€™ve been able to respond in a much more measured way.  I can read posts completely differently depending what inner voice i use!
		
Click to expand...

Text is a tricky thing! I find it's sometimes very easy to read with a negative slant, to assume someone is having a dig.


----------



## Cortez (22 December 2018)

Well, the internet and social media are a weird world, and a new one so it'll take a while to really understand what is going on with the way interactions evolve. I don't think anyone responds quite the same as they would face to face where social norms and signals are instinctive and subtle. The pure nastiness of some people as often displayed is a surprise to me, although I suppose it shouldn't be, but I prefer a certain level of decorum combined with truth and helpfulness leveled with honesty. Trolls are mostly looking for attention (this is the kindest thing I can think to say), but the opportunity to also be spiteful, angry, mocking and generally shit-stirring has to play a large part. Some strange, sad people in the world.


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Bernster said:



			I can read posts completely differently depending what inner voice i use!
		
Click to expand...

oh definitely. And if you know you are that kind of person (i am too) it can really help to pause momentarily to rethink your initial reaction and just check if it was definitely written in that voice!   I definitely always had a habit of reading everything as criticism, I think it takes practice and strength to get out of that negative way of thinking, it's really hard to do but worthwhile.

and in a funny way this does link to riding, for me at least, because around the time I started to review my instinctive reactions to comments was about the same time as I was able to start cutting myself some slack with riding, i used to get so frustrated by not being able to do things or knowing how to fix a problem that I was my own biggest critic constantly kicking myself.  so no wonder I felt like everyone else was getting at me, lol! 

I think the only troll that I have found properly divisive here was the old Mrs Norris. Anyone remember that? that was a bit different because IIRC that was a homegrown persona that was "manned" by various forum members. THOSE were the days of cliques!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 December 2018)

I donâ€™t like angry unkind people .
I hate name calling and fail to see why you should ingnore it .
I would have cheerfully engaged with the poster in the other thread , but when it came to the name calling and bleating bully and inferring that othe people like that two very good posters are bullies itâ€™s wrong .
Then follow it with some really nasty uncalled for name calling it not want this forum is about .
That poster would love to induce me to lose my temper they can try all they like it wonâ€™t happen.


----------



## Cortez (22 December 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			I donâ€™t like angry unkind people .
I hate name calling and fail to see why you should ingnore it .
I would have cheerfully engaged with the poster in the other thread , but when it came to the name calling and bleating bully and inferring that othe people like that two very good posters are bullies itâ€™s wrong .
Then follow it with some really nasty uncalled for name calling it not want this forum is about .
That poster would love to induce me to lose my temper they can try all they like it wonâ€™t happen.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely. It's the rudeness and childish name calling above all that is hard to ignore. But at this stage it really is counterproductive to react and only "feeds the troll" what it wants - more attention.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 December 2018)

scats said:



			The real life situation is interesting Bernster.  If a new kid arrived in one of my classes and asked a question and one or two disagreed with them, it would probably be fine.  New kid might get a bit annoyed that they didnâ€™t get people agreeing with them, but it probably wouldnâ€™t go anywhere.  But if then the rest of the class jumped in stating how entertaining they were finding the whole thing/leaping to the defence of their classmates/telling new kid she needs to listen to the experienced classmates and so on, new kid might feel that she has been set upon by the pack and will probably lash out.  Of course, her lashing out will enrage the other classmates further, and they will continue on, more people chiming in on the way.  The pack grows.  The new kid feels backed into a corner and distressed by it.  The original question is forgotten, people are just throwing insults left, right and centre and no-one is gaining anything.  Thatâ€™s not my cup of tea and I donâ€™t like it.

Life is too short.  In a world where you can be anything, be kind.
		
Click to expand...

Your description comparing to a similar situation in real life is spot on IMO.  Usually it isnt very much at all to do with if you agree with anyone's particular opinion or not on a forum that is so unpleasant to read and causes distress, after all that is fair debate and what forum life is about I would have thought? it is how some react to the differences of opinion and then turn the situation into exactly how you describe interaction between schoolchildren.  Shameful to witness no matter what side of any given disagreement is and I will not apologise for stepping in to defend that person backed into the corner on any thread or IRL.


----------



## Mule (22 December 2018)

I don't understand why people would make up different user names and pretend to be someone else. I don't see the point. If I have something to say, I say it. I'll be tactful but straightforward.


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

The analogy of the children in the classroom only holds for as long as all the people behave like children though.  in the case of children, the problem is that an adult needs to step in to bring back some kind of reasonable behaviour.

whereas the expectation between adults is that they behave as such, many trolls are eloquent enough to hold a reasonable discussion, that's usually how it starts off after all. Therefore people begin to engage in an adult way.  The descent to childish insults and lashing out is almost exclusively one sided.  And that's what the other posters object to, and that's why trolls get brought up on it.  I find it a bit weird to leap in to a troll's defense, other than if it becomes apparent that the person has some kind of undisclosed mental issue and doesn't actually know how they got themselves into that "corner". 

If we all stooped low enough to call each other names, as children often do,  then that's the time that admin would step in and either delete or lock the thread. It used to happen quite often!  I think a number of people pressed the button on the latest thread, but presumably admin didn't see any need to react(either that or they're on the xmas sherry already  ) I think the thread has stayed broadly on topic, other than a small nonsensical diversion as becomes common in these kinds of OTT threads.


----------



## Wheels (22 December 2018)

What would I do if I came across a discussion like that in real life? It would depend - then I could see for myself if the starter of the discussion was actually in tears, the age of that person (who I am assuming is a child and a troll but of course I may be mistaken).  If the person was genuinely upset I would step in but I think if that was the case it wouldn't have gone on for so long in real life because I doubt any of the posters involved would actually intend to make someone cry.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (22 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			Your description comparing to a similar situation in real life is spot on IMO.  Usually it isnt very much at all to do with if you agree with anyone's particular opinion or not on a forum that is so unpleasant to read and causes distress, after all that is fair debate and what forum life is about I would have thought? it is how some react to the differences of opinion and then turn the situation into exactly how you describe interaction between schoolchildren.  Shameful to witness no matter what side of any given disagreement is and I will not apologise for stepping in to defend that person backed into the corner on any thread or IRL.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 December 2018)

The thing is though, if it really was real life and there was a genuine Troll, it wouldn't be as effective. The Troll would say that they were in tears etc... but everyone would be able to see that they were laughing/smirking/whatever. The element of being unseen does seem to be vital for proper, true Troll threads.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2018)

Merry Christmas, OP.

I stopped reading the thread in question after the first few posts, I just couldn't be bothered with it, as it seemed that it had not been started to stimulate a discussion but to justify one person's pov.

I can never understand why people post things such as 'please let this thread die', or ' let's not all be horrid to each other'.  If you don't like the thread don't read it and certainly don't participate.

I can't see the point of inventing a new persona to cause trouble but I am fairly sure that there is one poster, on a different thread, who has invented a 2nd username just to support her own pov in the face of overwhelming opposition and although it makes me laugh, I can at least understand the reason behind it.


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2018)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			Merry Christmas, OP.

,,,

I can't see the point of inventing a new persona to cause trouble but I am fairly sure that there is one poster, on a different thread, who has invented a 2nd username just to support her own pov in the face of overwhelming opposition and although it makes me laugh, I can at least understand the reason behind it.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen this before, in fact one fast got weird as the poster forgot which device was for which persona and posted the wrong thing from the wrong user name...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2018)

Red-Nose said:



			I have seen this before, in fact one fast got weird as the poster forgot which device was for which persona and posted the wrong thing from the wrong user name...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Snitch (22 December 2018)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			I can't see the point of inventing a new persona to cause trouble but I am fairly sure that there is one poster, on a different thread, who has invented a 2nd username just to support her own pov in the face of overwhelming opposition and although it makes me laugh, I can at least understand the reason behind it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite bonkers.  But still, it is entertaining, especially when people are rumbled.  But on another level, itâ€™s quite sad.


----------



## DabDab (22 December 2018)

I think a lot of the way these things start does also happen in real life. I think trying to start a discussion with you and your own horse as the opening example is always a bit dangerous unless you have very broad shoulders, because it is hard to have a proper discussion without it feeling a bit too personal. 

I think the problem with experienced people responding to certain topics is that their thinking on a subject is generally very established and so they jump to the end point without explaining the line of thought that goes with it because to them, with a wealth of experience behind them, it seems obvious. And that can seem very abrupt to someone who simply hasn't thought through the topic to the same extent. It's something that I'm a bit over aware of because I'm terrible for doing it IRL, particularly at work ('look, this is the answer, obviously, why are you faffing about discussing nonsense' ). 

There are all sorts of behaviour on the forum that I wince at (not from my memory ever directed at me though), but I generally just pass on by and don't comment, but it is a very small percentage of posts. There are many many absolutely lovely people on this forum and in general I think it is a wonderful, diverse community. 

I don't understand trolls really, but then again it doesn't really bother me that they exist. You get a few Billy bullshits irl too and as long as they are not causing any real harm they tend to be quite entertaining. And on the flipside, I don't particularly understand the people that only ever post on threads of certain topics because they think there may be a troll or some general drama to be had - see a wildfire and dash over to pour some petrol on it sorts.


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

"Billy Bullshit" DD I love that and I'm stealing it 
met a few IRL lately looking round at yards, what a great name.  Smile & nod, and walk away, is my approach with them  

Good point about leaping straight to the conclusion rather than spelling out the full reasoning too.  I definitely think that's a problem at work, sometimes you are thinking at 100 miles an hour, too, and it's hard to get the spoken or written word to keep up!


----------



## Rowreach (22 December 2018)

I have been absent-ish for the past couple of days, and appear to have completely missed the drama 

The odd troll doesn't bother me, they can be quite entertaining, and there certainly aren't as many about these days on here.  I prefer a troll to the type of regular poster who simply can't say anything nice about anything and generally exists to create sh!tstorms ...


----------



## KittenInTheTree (22 December 2018)

Meh. I just stick anyone too annoying on Ignore and leave them there. The new system means that you can't see their content when others quote it either.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 December 2018)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Meh. I just stick anyone too annoying on Ignore and leave them there. The new system means that you can't see their content when others quote it either.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and the new format is excellent in removing the content 

Back to Bernster, I usually will join in on debates, but generally am just a lurker when trolls or persons get abusive, but on rare occasions I'm like Tiny Fuzzy and just have to stick my muzzle in somehow. 
In real life I don't like those who will sit outside a comp arena pointing out issues,  nor those who abuse their horses within my peripheral view.  The former I stay away from, the latter are the ones I'll attempt to stop.

I'll raise you all a glass of Christmas cheer  ðŸ·


----------



## Rowreach (22 December 2018)

Ah, I've just been and caught up (although I didn't bother with a few of the pages in the middle).  Quite glad I missed that one.  Peace and goodwill anyone?


----------



## meleeka (22 December 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I have been absent-ish for the past couple of days, and appear to have completely missed the drama 

The odd troll doesn't bother me, they can be quite entertaining, and there certainly aren't as many about these days on here.  I prefer a troll to the type of regular poster who simply can't say anything nice about anything and generally exists to create sh!tstorms ...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve often wondered if those types have any friends In real life.  How somebody can be so judgemental and miserable about everything. I donâ€™t know.  I like a debate where nobody insults anyone, but there donâ€™t seem to be that many here.


----------



## tda (22 December 2018)

I think you also have to remember that a lot of people who have strong views about everything on a forum, often do not have the same opinions in public/ face to face. It's very easy to sit and criticise and comment behind the keyboard ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜

There is girl I know on another forum who is very outspoken, but have seen her in public and she seems very withdrawn x


----------



## blitznbobs (22 December 2018)

I guess itâ€™s the medic in me as I treat trolls as people with either borderline or narcissistic personality disorder. I therefore donâ€™t engage with the slanging match in any way and only look at the facts not the emotions ... the devil in me likes to throw in a comment along the lines of â€œthis is a bad idea to continueâ€ just so the troll is aware that I know what they are doing - but tbh I love a good troll thread and see it as sport rather than hurtful (which doesnâ€™t make me a particularly nice person but I am an honest one) - trolls are out to cause distress and get attention and  I genuinely feel sorry for them - what kind of life must they lead if the best attention they can get is an argument on line...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 December 2018)

There does seem to be a bit of a history with some trolls and I do find that very wrong (eg following posters from other forums and then causing havoc on the new forum).

However we have had reformed trolls too (Dunroamin for example) who were able to carry on posting under a new ID and became a 'normal' poster.


----------



## honetpot (22 December 2018)

In real life I am a very easy going person, which people mistake for being a push over or not having an oppion, of which I have lots. 
I am always interested in other peopleâ€™s points of view, even if I do not agree with them, if you  do not lift the stone you never know whatâ€™s underneath it. I have found the internet a wonderful place for discovering people oppinions behind the mask, which they would modify face to face.
I go on one forum where the troll who is the most contrary person ever is just being ignored, eventually they go away.
If you do not like someone/something, donâ€™t keep reading it. In real life I just ignore them as well,smile and move on.


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 December 2018)

That thread had troll written all over it from page 1. I have no time for that kind of rubbish so did not get involved with the thread. Just gone back to it expecting a car crash with loads of people getting drawn in, but actually the overwhelming impression I got was to be really impressed with how polite, restrained, helpful, informative and non-reactive everyone was! Love HHO. x


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 December 2018)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Meh. I just stick anyone too annoying on Ignore and leave them there. The new system means that you can't see their content when others quote it either.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Happy to have a debate with people who hold genuine views that differ from mine but when people get personal, deliberately twist replies and use passive-aggressive nonsense then I just disengage. User ignore is a useful tool.


----------



## YorksG (22 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			I guess itâ€™s the medic in me as I treat trolls as people with either borderline or narcissistic personality disorder. I therefore donâ€™t engage with the slanging match in any way and only look at the facts not the emotions ... the devil in me likes to throw in a comment along the lines of â€œthis is a bad idea to continueâ€ just so the troll is aware that I know what they are doing - but tbh I love a good troll thread and see it as sport rather than hurtful (which doesnâ€™t make me a particularly nice person but I am an honest one) - trolls are out to cause distress and get attention and  I genuinely feel sorry for them - what kind of life must they lead if the best attention they can get is an argument on line...
		
Click to expand...

The bit about her sitting crying, on "that" thread, reminds me of the EUPD clients who ring us to say that they are on a motorway bridge, about to jump, when you can hear day time TV in the background!


----------



## Rowreach (22 December 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Me too. Happy to have a debate with people who hold genuine views that differ from mine but when people get personal, deliberately twist replies and use passive-aggressive nonsense then I just disengage. User ignore is a useful tool.
		
Click to expand...

I've never used User Ignore in eleven years or whatever it is, because I prefer to see what everyone is up to   I can still manage to "ignore" them if I want to.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 December 2018)

FestiveG said:



			The bit about her sitting crying, on "that" thread, reminds me of the EUPD clients who ring us to say that they are on a motorway bridge, about to jump, when you can hear day time TV in the background!
		
Click to expand...

I cannot for one moment accept that you are a trained responder to distressed EUPD clients and so blatantly display your total lack of knowledge and empathy about mental health and suicidal clients. I really hope you aren't the first point of call fro anyone who is suicidal!  If I knew where you worked and in what capacity I would report you tomorrow and do my damnedest to have you fired.  I just hope you never have someone who you care about unfortunate to come up against someone as ignorant and uncaring and dismissive as you blatantly boast when they are at their lowest ebb...regardless off the circumstances of their cry for help.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 December 2018)

And so happy to blatantly discuss your job and your appalling attitude to it on an open internet forum????


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 December 2018)

I find it hard not to get upset when someone misrepresents my comments or starts getting personal/abusive. So I just choose not to give people like that any headspace at all. But I admire those who can just let it wash over them.


----------



## YorksG (22 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			I cannot for one moment accept that you are a trained responder to distressed EUPD clients and so blatantly display your total lack of knowledge and empathy about mental health and suicidal clients. I really hope you aren't the first point of call fro anyone who is suicidal!  If I knew where you worked and in what capacity I would report you tomorrow and do my damnedest to have you fired.  I just hope you never have someone who you care about unfortunate to come up against someone as ignorant and uncaring and dismissive as you blatantly boast when they are at their lowest ebb...regardless off the circumstances of their cry for help. 

Click to expand...

Your ignorance is astounding, as is your inability to read! People tend not to be suicidal, while sitting watching day time TV and claiming to be on a bridge, I suggest you go away and do some research on Dialectical Behavioural Therapy, it may give you some pointers on how o help that particular group of people.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I've never used User Ignore in eleven years or whatever it is, because I prefer to see what everyone is up to   I can still manage to "ignore" them if I want to.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, me too. UI seems like too much of a faff, and tbh I'm too nosey so I don't want to miss out.


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh gosh, me too. UI seems like too much of a faff, and tbh I'm too nosey so I don't want to miss out.
		
Click to expand...

Same  here ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 December 2018)

You are a disgrace and do NOT assume you know what knowledge I might have on any area of mental health and your assumption that because someone might telephone you (God help them!) when they are feeling suicidal and you can hear a television or whatever in the background means any claim they are making about their thoughts and fears, even if they do exaggerate their circumstances does not invalidate them does it?? - I hope you lose your job very rapidly and if i could I would ensure this was the case, great pity I cant for sure


----------



## YorksG (22 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			You are a disgrace and do NOT assume you know what knowledge I might have on any area of mental health and your assumption that because someone might telephone you (God help them!) when they are feeling suicidal and you can hear a television or whatever in the background means any claim they are making about their thoughts and fears, even if they do exaggerate their circumstances does not invalidate them does it?? - I hope you lose your job very rapidly and if i could I would ensure this was the case, great pity I cant for sure
		
Click to expand...

Crack on dear


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

I'm not sure it's possible to claim moral high-ground, whilst simultaneously expressing a vindictive desire to get a person fired from their job for a fairly reasonable comment on t'internet...

But hey, with the trolls we're getting these days, apparently anything's possible


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			I'm not sure it's possible to claim moral high-ground, whilst simultaneously expressing a vindictive desire to get a person fired from their job for a fairly reasonable comment on t'internet...

But hey, with the trolls we're getting these days, apparently anything's possible 

Click to expand...

Omg
THIS.


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2018)

Noooooo, this thread is going the way of the last one


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

Red-Nose said:



			Noooooo, this thread is going the way of the last one 

Click to expand...

Nobody's called me a bully or a troll for at least a couple of months.  I'm feeling a bit left out, so we need to spin these threads out a bit


----------



## Snitch (22 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			You are a disgrace and do NOT assume you know what knowledge I might have on any area of mental health and your assumption that because someone might telephone you (God help them!) when they are feeling suicidal and you can hear a television or whatever in the background means any claim they are making about their thoughts and fears, even if they do exaggerate their circumstances does not invalidate them does it?? - I hope you lose your job very rapidly and if i could I would ensure this was the case, great pity I cant for sure
		
Click to expand...

If you had read the post properly, you would have seen that FestiveG said the person making the call stated (s)he was on a bridge about to commit suicide, yet there was a tv playing in the background.  That is not a â€˜cry for help.â€™  That is not somebody on a bridge about to jump is it?  
I for one think itâ€™s a very good job we have professionals who have the skills to identify somebody in genuine crisis, as opposed to somebody eliciting care (aka attention seeking).


----------



## Snitch (22 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Nobody's called me a bully or a troll for at least a couple of months.  I'm feeling a bit left out, so we need to spin these threads out a bit 

Click to expand...

But you must be a troll cos it says you are in your user name!
ðŸ˜œ


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			But you must be a troll cos it says you are in your user name!
ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't have made a clearer invitation to accusations could I?  But either I've become boring in my old age, or everyone's just learned to humour me


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 December 2018)

FestiveG said:



			I suggest you go away and do some research on Dialectical Behavioural Therapy.
		
Click to expand...

Completely random u-turn on this thread but I am currently recruiting a DBT therapist to work with adolescents in Skelmersdale.... if you are DBT trained and looking for a job, pm me!

Ok back to the thread.....


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Completely random u-turn on this thread but I am currently recruiting a DBT therapist to work with adolescents in Skelmersdale.... if you are DBT trained and looking for a job, pm me!

Ok back to the thread.....
		
Click to expand...

It would be utterly hilarious if FG got a new job through this thread, given the "suspect poster" who desires to get her fired from her current position...


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			It would be utterly hilarious if FG got a new job through this thread, given the "suspect poster" who desires to get her fired from her current position...
		
Click to expand...

*crosses fingers, toes and eyes...*


----------



## Red-1 (22 December 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Completely random u-turn on this thread but I am currently recruiting a DBT therapist to work with adolescents in Skelmersdale.... if you are DBT trained and looking for a job, pm me!

Ok back to the thread.....
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooo. Now you will be reported for advertising 

Too many trolls about for that!


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Red-Nose said:



			Noooooooo. Now you will be reported for advertising 

Too many trolls about for that!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there are that many trolls tbh, I think there's one troll with multiple personalities ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			If you had read the post properly, you would have seen that FestiveG said the person making the call stated (s)he was on a bridge about to commit suicide, yet there was a tv playing in the background. That is not a â€˜cry for help.â€™ That is not somebody on a bridge about to jump is it?
I for one think itâ€™s a very good job we have professionals who have the skills to identify somebody in genuine crisis, as opposed to somebody eliciting care (aka attention seeking).
		
Click to expand...

And if you read the post properly and had even a tiny bit of inquiring intelligence and insight into people with  3rd rate degrees in a subject area they obviously have no empathy with or real interest in,  because frankly the majority of them are too dull and slow witted to study for a degree in a more challenging area,   you would see that post for exactly what it is - an unacceptable and cruel and sneering dig at people with mental health problems and depression ...and a cry for help should ALWAYS be taken seriously, no matter how attention seeking that person's behaviour might seem. 

If you knew even a slight amount about the subject matter you would be aware that a huge percentage of people in mental health distress who do commit suicide very often have a lengthy history of 'crys for help'...... I imagine in a lot of cases those crys for help unfortunately fall  into the lap of the poster who is happy to openly state her attitude to her job and her clients and obviously has no concern for her part in dismissing them as time wasters and leaving them to her fate.

Amber's Echo for someone who really didnt want to get involved in this thread...your advertising your services and needs of assistance and supporting this person who brings the serious work in mental health into huge question and ridicule actually astounds me - even for you I thought you had more professional integrity than that - silly me to afford you with more respect than you obviously warrant. 

I will leave you all to in now, work away with your oh so amusing jibes and clever comments - I sleep well at night - I hope a good few of you on here this past couple of days do too - but unlikely I would think if you have even a small conscience.


----------



## Cortez (22 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			You are a disgrace and do NOT assume you know what knowledge I might have on any area of mental health and your assumption that because someone might telephone you (God help them!) when they are feeling suicidal and you can hear a television or whatever in the background means any claim they are making about their thoughts and fears, even if they do exaggerate their circumstances does not invalidate them does it?? - I hope you lose your job very rapidly and if i could I would ensure this was the case, great pity I cant for sure
		
Click to expand...

Oh for crying out loud! Get some perspective, please!


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

Oh dfod
What a pompous load of wildly extrapolated, condescending nonsense.
I'm sure both the posters mentioned will be gutted to hear about your low opinion of them  
I think their employers and service users might be better placed to judge whether they are good at their jobs or not ðŸ˜


----------



## indie1282 (22 December 2018)

Hang on -  the troll on the tension post, are they by chance posting on this thread under a different name?? With a prefix?? ðŸ˜


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

indie1282 said:



			Hang on -  the troll on the tension post, are they by chance posting on this thread under a different name?? With a prefix?? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You _might_ come to that conclusion.  We couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 December 2018)

Let's make this clear... no-one in the history of the internet has ever, ever made an alter and posted on the same thread as two different people!

*realises that I am actually EVERYONE on this thread and have been arguing with myself the whole time*


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

*wooooo*
Trippy, faracat! ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜µ


----------



## indie1282 (22 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			You _might_ come to that conclusion.  We couldn't possibly comment 

Click to expand...

Ahhhh I thought the posting styles were very similar!! I was going to comment on the other thread because it was actually an interesting subject until the OP went a bit loco ðŸ˜


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

milliepops said:



			*wooooo*
Trippy, faracat! ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜µ
		
Click to expand...

You might think that, but I don't.

I'm the more realistic side of FC's personality - the bit which puts all this down to some kind of dissociative identity issue, and not fun trippy drugs...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 December 2018)

forum always goes bonkers in the lead up to xmas. then everyone virtually hugs and becomes friends for 48 hours (when they are not on the forum). It also gets bad when the weather is 'too' hot, too cold, too wet and because of successive days ending in 'y'.


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

It's a ritual bonding experience.


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2018)

milliepops said:



			It's a ritual bonding experience.
		
Click to expand...

Like knocking out a mountain troll in the girls' bathrooms!


----------



## Mule (22 December 2018)

tda said:



			There is girl I know on another forum who is very outspoken, but have seen her in public and she seems very withdrawn x
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting. That wouldn't have occurred to me.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 December 2018)

I 'borrowed' this from the old FHOTD forum a few years back. I wish that I could remember who made it as they deserve the credit. Anyway, I thought that I should share it with myself. 







Thank you unknown FHOTD person and 'grrrrr' to photobucket for the annoying watermark.


----------



## JennBags (22 December 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			forum always goes bonkers in the lead up to xmas. then everyone virtually hugs and becomes friends for 48 hours (when they are not on the forum). It also gets bad when the weather is 'too' hot, too cold, too wet and because of successive days ending in 'y'.
		
Click to expand...

*says to self* MondaY, TuesdaY, WednesdaY,  ThursdaY,  FridaY, SaturdaY, SundaY, MondaY....*walks away muttering and confused...*


----------



## blitznbobs (22 December 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			forum always goes bonkers in the lead up to xmas. then everyone virtually hugs and becomes friends for 48 hours (when they are not on the forum). It also gets bad when the weather is 'too' hot, too cold, too wet and because of successive days ending in 'y'.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think alcohol has anything to do with it?

(I am now going to be accused of having no empathy for alcoholics and their families...)


----------



## milliepops (22 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Do you think alcohol has anything to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly makes it easier to deal with ðŸ˜‰


----------



## planete (23 December 2018)

Tthat makes it two 'identities' on Ignore now.  Somebody's mental health is definitely in doubt for me but my sympathy is limited by the rabid nature of the posts I am afraid.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			even for you I thought you had more professional integrity than that - silly me to afford you with more respect than you obviously warrant.
.
		
Click to expand...

I've worked in suicide research,  suicide prevention, suicide reduction and treatment of suicidal people for decades. I've written the suicide risk reduction protocols for first responders being rolled out across Greater Manchester CYP services. I work directly with societies most vulnerable people every day. I frankly don't need lectures on integrity or on promoting well-being and safety from someone who regularly manufactures faux outrage to justify spewing vitriolic abuse and threats because she enjoys bullying and trolling strangers on the internet.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Do you think alcohol has anything to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

sometimes. Christmas does funny things to people as well-lots of pressure. add that to horsey women who are used to bossing several hundred kilos of beast and being obeyed in real life and its only going to end in trouble  . 
used to be that there would be spectacular fallouts/train wrecks on the forum during winter rather than summer as people weren't riding so much-now it seems to happen almost as much in the summer.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2018)

oh and I love UI, have two on it now-used to be four but two left. saves me reading their nonsense


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (23 December 2018)

How lovely you all are in your haste to jump on the bandwagon,  and AE how very typical of you to take the opportunity to promote yourself and your inflated opinion of yourself at any given opportunity even in relation to the very obvious bullying of the OP.  I think your long list of achievements in the field of mental health makes it even more shameful that you cant see what is going on here with the person who is being attacked and jeered at because they had the honesty to openly admit that other posters were making them feel worthless and tearful?  And do you feel that the reference by a professional in mental health field  demeaning the clients she deals with and deliberately using that reference to further distress someone who was unfortunately vulnerable enough to reveal their distress and disappointment on this forum is OK, and not worth comment. Not myself of course, kick away why dont you, I find it very amusing to be honest to see you dig a hole for yourself, karma and all that  (the temptation for a  'true reveal' is becoming more likely with every post you attack me on and that isnt a threat from me I can assure you, merely a statement of intent by others who 'know' you.

This post had at one point remained on an even keel until other people on here decided it would be even more fun to bring the 'other' post and poster into this thread purely to continue their bullying of them yet again.  If you think my decision to once again defend that person is in anyway 'faux' I can assure you you really dont know me and my standards and values.

As people have said any one of you can put me on UI - why dont you do just that...but then there wouldn't be much fun in that would there?

For those of you who pm'd yesterday evening and the other day - I regret you feel completely unable to post openly on here what you have written to me privately but I do understand your reluctance as the H&H gaggle of harpies who feel they can veto and intimidate any forum members who dont fit neatly into their little box of who is 'in' and who is 'out'  or type out simpering and sycophantic responses to any utter drivel they choose to post.

For what its worth, you might as well all stop deluding yourselves you have uncovered a 'troll' or that I am another member posting under a second profile, or I am actually two people posting on the same threads! Or I have over indulged in the Christmas sherry even (thats actually a very good idea - next time I will have a drink or two and then give you my opinion  ) You really to take the biscuit accusing others of drama when you fail to see right under your noses a very normal everyday forum member who has had the nerve to contradict or question any of you or your true motives when you gang up together and stomp of into bullying mode, picking on anyone you perceive as having a weak spot.  Shame really as some of you have some good knowledge and experience to share, but as many times it gets blighted by your insufferable ignorance in other areas and huge need to boost your own ego.   

Here endeth the Christmas lecture,  off to consume a few vats of booze, decide who I might decide to be today, and trawl around the internet looking for somewhere I can throw a tantrum and cause a bit of mayhem and light entertainment.
Happy Christmas and healthy New year everyone


----------



## Quadro (23 December 2018)

Mrs Jingle,
For your own sake, grab your self a coke (or gin) and a smile. 
Merry xmas
(Psych Nurse, with enough experiance to have a sense of humour)


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2018)

It's my experience that christmas lectures are markedly more interesting and informative than that, but whatever.

One thing I can't understand and perhaps you'd like to reply with another long screed to explain, mrsJ, 

what makes a civilised disagreement with an opening post and explanations to support a position bullying,
and yet your continued attempts at a character assassination on Ambers Echo OK?   Talk about getting personal.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 December 2018)




----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 December 2018)

Deleted


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 December 2018)

I actually think most people on this forum are mostly very kind. FWIW. Quite "no nonsense" but kind with it.

Just sayin.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 December 2018)

I _used_ to be kind. Now I'm more in the "refraining from actually biting people" category. It's way less stressful, plus when the zombie apocalypse happens, I'll be ready and able to eat them before they eat me. Nobody ever seems to take that option versus the undead.


----------



## albeg (23 December 2018)

KittenInTheTree said:



			I _used_ to be kind. Now I'm more in the "refraining from actually biting people" category. It's way less stressful, plus when the zombie apocalypse happens, I'll be ready and able to eat them before they eat me. Nobody ever seems to take that option versus the undead.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be afraid of contamination of the meat... 
Cricket bat would be very satisfying.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

Iâ€™ve been on the naughty step since 10.12.  May I get off now?


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Iâ€™ve been on the naughty step since 10.12.  May I get off now?
		
Click to expand...

No. And no pudding either.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

KittenInTheTree said:



			No. And no pudding either.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s a bridge right here in my living room.  Donâ€™t make me do it, with your callous indifference to my plight.


----------



## ycbm (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Thereâ€™s a bridge right here in my living room.  Donâ€™t make me do it, with your callous indifference to my plight.
		
Click to expand...



I'm sorry to be a grinch here, but for the sake of all people with mental health issues and their  friends and relatives, I have to point out that suicide, especially at Christmas, is not a joking matter.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

ah trolls.. remember the one where someone pretended to be a man and posted pics of them supposedly washing a horse in a river in june, but there were no leaves on the trees? That was my favourite troll.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

ycbm said:



			I'm sorry to be a grinch here, but for the sake of all people with mental health issues, I have to point out that suicide, especially at Christmas, is not a joking matter.
		
Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree, which is why I have no time for people who behave in the way described earlier on this thread.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

paddi22 said:



			ah trolls.. remember the one where someone pretended to be a man and posted pics of them supposedly washing a horse in a river in june, but there were no leaves on the trees? That was my favourite troll.
		
Click to expand...

I missed that one.


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

I thought snitch was threatening to crawl under the bridge....oops


----------



## YorksG (23 December 2018)

To be clear, the discussion *was not* about people who are suicidal, or suffering from depression, it was about people who elicit care/seek attention, by *claiming *that they are standing on a bridge, about to jump off, when they are actually quite safe in their own home. They like the idea, of the police, ambulance and fire service, scurrying round trying to find them, while potentially disrupting motorway traffic. No much different from flying a drone over Gatwick imo. These people do need help, and confronting their behaviour is part of the appropriate treatment


----------



## Rowreach (23 December 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			oh and I love UI, have two on it now-used to be four but two left. saves me reading their nonsense 

Click to expand...

Oooh, takes a wild stab in the dark at which ones those two were ............. yup


----------



## Rowreach (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			I missed that one.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, "something-boy", claimed he was an Irish traveller 

ets Rileyboy?


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 December 2018)

paddi22 said:



			ah trolls.. remember the one where someone pretended to be a man and posted pics of them supposedly washing a horse in a river in june, but there were no leaves on the trees? That was my favourite troll.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that one what about the one that said she met a vet and was dating him and moving in together and it was complete rubbish.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			I remember that one what about the one that said she met a vet and was dating him and moving in together and it was complete rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the one with the boyfriend who was a model?  The Catfish one?


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



View attachment 28340

Click to expand...



Oooh can we add:

- Secret knowledge of 'The Real Story',  darkly hinted at but funnily enough never evidenced  ..... closely allied with
- Secret Knowledge of a posters 'True Nature'.

My cunning plan to try to rub along reasonably amicably and respectfully with most people has been exposed! I loathe you all really and have been pretending all along.


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Was that the one with the boyfriend who was a model?  The Catfish one?
		
Click to expand...

Nope thatâ€™s a different one, the other one was marrying a bet who had a farm ...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Was that the one with the boyfriend who was a model?  The Catfish one?
		
Click to expand...

No, that was actually a fairly long term poster which is how she took so many in.

There was also the triplets one, the brain tumour one and many more.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			I remember that one what about the one that said she met a vet and was dating him and moving in together and it was complete rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

was that a troll too?!!? amazing.. i hadn't followed the thread to the end!


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

Yup, he started posting too (except he didnâ€™t )


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

ðŸ˜³. Thereâ€™s something to be said for living a mundane life.
ETA, by mundane I mean ordinary and minus drama....


----------



## JennBags (23 December 2018)

ester said:



			Yup, he started posting too (except he didnâ€™t )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, hadn't she had a terrible accident so "he" was posting to keep us in the loop?  

I must be a terrible old cynic as I usually see these fabrications well before they're called out.


----------



## Red-1 (23 December 2018)

JennBags said:



			Yeah, hadn't she had a terrible accident so "he" was posting to keep us in the loop?

I must be a terrible old cynic as I usually see these fabrications well before they're called out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I remember Mr Vet. I think it started as "what shall I wear for this date where someone has asked me to meet them" and finished up with Mr Vet moving her into his wonderful farm and I seem to think there was a handy building that was going to be an indoor school, and Mr Vet was sweet and attentive...

Did that one get caught out when she out up a photo of her arm (leg?) in hospital with a needle in, and some clever poster realised somehow that it was all a load of balloney from the picture?

I do remember someone having a vet related query, and Mr Vet was going to PM about it. I do wonder what advice was given, being as there was no vet.

I do remember that catfish one too, I think the poster went to live in Ireland? Wales? with the new man, then somehow posted a photo of some Italian (?) male model, so not the person she had described. TBF, that was a long term poster, but either she had a much more interesting life than most, or it was already plain to see that things may not be as you would suspect. 

I found the Mr Vet one to probably be someone stringing us along, but thought the Catfish one may be someone who really wished it to be true.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

or the infamous 'can i put a dead fox in the bin?' https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/can-i-put-a-dead-fox-in-the-bin.298198/


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

Ohhh, a link.  I shall read it now.


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			ðŸ˜³. Thereâ€™s something to be said for living a mundane life.
ETA, by mundane I mean ordinary and minus drama....
		
Click to expand...

But I just booked in for salsa and book club (as advised )


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

Brazilian model as someone's brazilian friend knew him . 

He was Welsh

iirc we had also had the medical issues (hairy cell leukaemia) with that one too, medical issues do seem to be a recurring subject matter.


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2018)

paddi22 said:



			or the infamous 'can i put a dead fox in the bin?' https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/can-i-put-a-dead-fox-in-the-bin.298198/

Click to expand...

I rediscovered that thread a while ago, can't remember why, someone wanted to put some other dead thing in the bin recently?


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2018)

ester said:



			But I just booked in for salsa and book club (as advised )
		
Click to expand...

good work, ester, one must maintain an acceptable work/hho/life balance, after all. Otherwise the trolls get offended.


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

I'm quite curious why those two!?

yes there was another dead thing recently.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2018)

A stoat in the recycling bin? I think that was real. Someone asked 'Are stoats not recyclable then?' which may have caused me to snort my coffee...

ETA Here we go with the stoat

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...t-other-hhoers-any-more.769416/#post-13876279


----------



## albeg (23 December 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			A stoat in the recycling bin? I think that was real. Someone asked 'Are stoats not recyclable then?' which may have caused me to snort my coffee...
		
Click to expand...

I had forgotten about that one. There has just been more snorting ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2018)

the catfish poster had already posted some mad rubbish about her horse and her 'step' kids-so much so that I couldn't understand why people believed a word she said. but generally I just stop reading posts from people that I find unlikely as I find it dull.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 December 2018)

Do you remember the poster who had horses in Holland and she would write all about her competitions and beach rides etc. It then turned out they were stealing all the content off a blog and the actual person who had the blog rumbled them on here?


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

the rather nice horse and a fjord iirc, yup.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 December 2018)

ester said:



			the rather nice horse and a fjord iirc, yup.
		
Click to expand...

I think the main dressage horse was a chestnut and her username included blue? Something like that, the thread where they were rumbled was amazing!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 December 2018)

We were talking about the catfish poster on the 'Tension' thread earlier as she started the thread about the Paso Fino. I can remember that I went off her because of that thread (a horse having extra - natural - gaits beyond walk, trot, canter and gallop was tantamount to horse torture apparently) so I missed most the the drama that she went onto cause. Oh well... it was probably a good thing as I'm not that great at recognising those long term, subtle trolls.

ETA - I either completely missed (or have forgotten ) the one who stole the photos of the dressage horse and Fjord.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 December 2018)

Faracat said:



			We were talking about the catfish poster on the 'Tension' thread earlier as she started the thread about the Paso Fino. I can remember that I went off her because of that thread (a horse having extra - natural - gaits beyond walk, trot, canter and gallop was tantamount to horse torture apparently) so I missed most the the drama that she went onto cause. Oh well... it was probably a good thing as I'm not that great at recognising those long term, subtle trolls.

ETA - I either completely missed (or have forgotten ) the one who stole the photos of the dressage horse and Fjord.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to find the thread but I can't remember their username.


----------



## JennBags (23 December 2018)

shortstuff99 said:



			I've tried to find the thread but I can't remember their username.
		
Click to expand...

Illusion100 I think


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 December 2018)

JennBags said:



			Illusion100 I think
		
Click to expand...

Nope not that user, I just had a look. I'm sure the username had blue in it?


----------



## JennBags (23 December 2018)

Are you not talking about the catfish poster?
https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/good-luck-i-finally-found-some.747116/


----------



## ester (23 December 2018)

illusion100 was the catfish one. We're on the stealing other's photos one.

I have a feeling a lot got deleted by admin


----------



## JennBags (23 December 2018)

ester said:



			illusion100 was the catfish one. We're on the stealing other's photos one.

I have a feeling a lot got deleted by admin
		
Click to expand...

Oh I got confused! 

I want to say her name was something like Mariela but am probably completely wrong.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

shortstuff99 said:



			Do you remember the poster who had horses in Holland and she would write all about her competitions and beach rides etc. It then turned out they were stealing all the content off a blog and the actual person who had the blog rumbled them on here?
		
Click to expand...

oh god yeah!! i remember that one.. gonna do a search now!


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Was that the one with the boyfriend who was a model?  The Catfish one?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was that one


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

I just read the illusion thread. I don't understand what people get from making these things up. Is it attentionðŸ¤· There must be some reason for it.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think it was that one
		
Click to expand...

Yes, terribly odd.  Then she resurfaced months later with more  BS, as I recall.


----------



## Rowreach (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			ðŸ˜³. Thereâ€™s something to be said for living a mundane life.
ETA, by mundane I mean ordinary and minus drama....
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be "Minusdra"?


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 December 2018)

paddi22 said:



			was that a troll too?!!? amazing.. i hadn't followed the thread to the end!
		
Click to expand...




Snitch said:



			Yes, terribly odd.  Then she resurfaced months later with more  BS, as I recall.
		
Click to expand...

It is very odd people must have such boring lives to feel the need to make up such crap sad really


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

paddi22 said:



			oh god yeah!! i remember that one.. gonna do a search now!
		
Click to expand...

Are you gonna share the link?  I donâ€™t remember this one....


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

I cant find it. i wonder was it taken down because of copyright? I think the real owner came on and basically said the pics were stolen..


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Are you gonna share the link?  I donâ€™t remember this one....
		
Click to expand...




Pinkvboots said:



			It is very odd people must have such boring lives to feel the need to make up such crap sad really
		
Click to expand...

I wonder is there something more to it than boredom. There's easier things to do when you're bored.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			I wonder is there something more to it than boredom. There's easier things to do when you're bored.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, itâ€™s a bit more of a fundamental problem than boredom.


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Yes, itâ€™s a bit more of a fundamental problem than boredom.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. The illusion thread was strange. It was kind of like the poster was playing on peoples' emotions. Very strange behaviour. How often do these sort of posters come along?


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			Absolutely. The illusion thread was strange. It was kind of like the poster was playing on peoples' emotions. Very strange behaviour. How often do these sort of posters come along?
		
Click to expand...

More often than Iâ€™d realised....


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			More often than Iâ€™d realised....
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Seeing as I take things at face value I'd probably be the last to know


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

The behaviour is on the same psychological continuum as the person we were talking about earlier, who said she was going to jump off the bridge she was standing on, when she was actually at home safe watching TV.  Most annoying as it diverts services, care and treatment away from people who are in acute crisis and distress and who are in need of a rapid response.


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			The behaviour is on the same psychological continuum as the person we were talking about earlier, who said she was going to jump off the bridge she was standing on, when she was actually at home safe watching TV.  Most annoying as it diverts services, care and treatment away from people who are in acute crisis and distress and who are in need of a rapid response.[/QUOT


Snitch said:



			The behaviour is on the same psychological continuum as the person we were talking about earlier, who said she was going to jump off the bridge she was standing on, when she was actually at home safe watching TV.  Most annoying as it diverts services, care and treatment away from people who are in acute crisis and distress and who are in need of a rapid response.
		
Click to expand...

I see. I must remember to be more suspicious when dealing with strange threadsðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			The behaviour is on the same psychological continuum as the person we were talking about earlier, who said she was going to jump off the bridge she was standing on, when she was actually at home safe watching TV.  Most annoying as it diverts services, care and treatment away from people who are in acute crisis and distress and who are in need of a rapid response.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree they are annoying these people are actually mentally ill - or have personality disorders and most personality disorders are the result of a very sad childhood... it doesnâ€™t make this group less annoying but it does make it more understandable and therefore lets me remove myself from the line of fire... once you realise that they are compelled to behave in strange and obnoxious ways and they donâ€™t know itâ€™s odd it does make them easier to deal with. This does not mean of course they arenâ€™t responsible for their actions, they absolutely are but it can save you from being hurt by their pathological thought patterns


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 December 2018)

So what thread is everyone going on about?? 

I remember the vet and picture stealing threads, those where quite sad really, I honestly thought these people must be so sad in their lives to have to make up to random strangers on the internet. Does make you wonder what some peopleâ€™s homes lives really are like. 

I do have recognised PTSD. I suffer most of the symptoms on a daily basis, I am currently at treatment with one of the best centres in the country. It has definitely helped, mental ill was in any form is not to be scoffed, slighted or faked, itâ€™s just sickening. 

You can generally sense when someone is doing something for attention and when it is really a cry for some sort of help. Well you can if you donâ€™t wade in all guns blazing like some people do. 

As for the clique thing, on this forum I have to say there is a clear divide, so before you shout troll Iâ€™ve been on here a rather long time, I only have this account which has had the same name for the whole time and witnessed a lot of comings, goings, rejoins, flounces and bullying.  I have also witnessed how kind people can be on a large scale on here, doesnâ€™t always balance out the monumental harshness but hey swings and roundabouts. 

People do stretch stories, they also change their history from forum to forum, itâ€™s easy to track and those I tend to watch with amusement as eventually it all falls down around them. I treat forums like my Facebook, not every thought and deed needs to be publicly aired  

This forum is one on my favourites list, even if I read a lot more these days than i post, I tend to find most of the forum factual and the rest amusing


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 December 2018)

Personality disorders.  Personality disorders everywhere. 

#notaproffesional #didaproperdegreeðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜œ #hopepeoplegetthejoke!!!

Having had a major run in with a person with a personality disorder in real life I tend to think everyone who acts out in an manipulative or attention seeking manner has one.


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			Personality disorders.  Personality disorders everywhere.

#notaproffesional #didaproperdegreeðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜œ #hopepeoplegetthejoke!!!

Having had a major run in with a person with a personality disorder in real life I tend to think everyone who acts out in an manipulative or attention seeking manner has one.
		
Click to expand...

They probably do - they are very very very common.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Whilst I agree they are annoying these people are actually mentally ill - or have personality disorders and most personality disorders are the result of a very sad childhood... it doesnâ€™t make this group less annoying but it does make it more understandable and therefore lets me remove myself from the line of fire... once you realise that they are compelled to behave in strange and obnoxious ways and they donâ€™t know itâ€™s odd it does make them easier to deal with. This does not mean of course they arenâ€™t responsible for their actions, they absolutely are but it can save you from being hurt by their pathological thought patterns
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree.  I think FestiveGâ€™s approach is the right one though. Maladaptive coping strategies are the root of the behaviours, which need to be challenged (DBT), in order for the person to be able to regulate their emotions, anger etc.


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Whilst I agree they are annoying these people are actually mentally ill - or have personality disorders and most personality disorders are the result of a very sad childhood... it doesnâ€™t make this group less annoying but it does make it more understandable and therefore lets me remove myself from the line of fire... once you realise that they are compelled to behave in strange and obnoxious ways and they donâ€™t know itâ€™s odd it does make them easier to deal with. This does not mean of course they arenâ€™t responsible for their actions, they absolutely are but it can save you from being hurt by their pathological thought patterns
		
Click to expand...

If the person with the personality disorder doesn't know their behaviour is strange are they likely to look for treatment?


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			As for the clique thing, on this forum I have to say there is a clear divide, so before you shout troll Iâ€™ve been on here a rather long time,
		
Click to expand...

thats really interesting. I kind of pop on and off threads, but i wouldn't see a divide? I know I bashed heads with a lot of posters i really admire on the brexit thread, so I just assumed it was very fluid?  Is it not a case of people seeming to gang up just because they have similar views? not an orchestrated thing. Like on the tension thread people basically said the same thing because it was a generally understood fact.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			For those of you who pm'd yesterday evening and the other day - I regret you feel completely unable to post openly on here what you have written to me privately but I do understand your reluctance as the H&H gaggle of harpies who feel they can veto and intimidate any forum members who dont fit neatly into their little box of who is 'in' and who is 'out'  or type out simpering and sycophantic responses to any utter drivel they choose to post.
		
Click to expand...

You are lying. You dont have PMs from anyone other than yourself using other user names. 



Rowreach said:



			Oh yes, "something-boy", claimed he was an Irish traveller 

ets Rileyboy?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it was Rileyboy


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			If the person with the personality disorder doesn't know their behaviour is strange are they likely to look for treatment?
		
Click to expand...

That depends on the personality disorder. Mostly they present with anxiety or self harm because their behaviour causes the world to dislike them etc and their lives to not go smoothly - they usually think they are depressed - despite them treating people appallingly they donâ€™t understand why everyone hates them (majorly oversimplified but you get the jist) but some (the true sociopaths and narcissists) may never present - they know they are right and everyone else is either wrong or they donâ€™t care... these ones are often in prison or running ftse 100s or high level sports people... there is a massive range tbh


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			You are lying. You dont have PMs from anyone other than yourself using other user names.



Yup, it was Rileyboy
		
Click to expand...

Can I just ask do you have access to this users account?? I mean you seem to jump on Mrs jingle at all opportunities??? 

You are like a dog with a bone to wards this poster, but then again Iâ€™ve noticed you tend to do that LW


----------



## Bernster (23 December 2018)

In terms of the clique thing. I think some posters have similar approaches, some have those they clearly like or dislike, and some people you warm to or not, the longer you spend on here. But Iâ€™ve never thought of folks in any particular clique.


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			If the person with the personality disorder doesn't know their behaviour is strange are they likely to look for treatment?
		
Click to expand...

It is my understanding that many people with PD will not be aware that they have PD. It doesn't occur to them that they might or that their behaviour is upsetting for the people the manipulate. I tend towards a very negative view because the person I encountered with PD made my life a living hell for a time.... it may be that others are less problematic. 

Probably x posting with soneone who knows what they are talking about...


----------



## Leo Walker (23 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Can I just ask do you have access to this users account?? I mean you seem to jump on Mrs jingle at all opportunities???
		
Click to expand...

I dont need to have access to their multiple accounts. Easy enough to prove me wrong though isnt it


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I dont need to have access to their multiple accounts. Easy enough to prove me wrong though isnt it 

Click to expand...

So you say, I actually know who Mrs Jingle is in RL so let me just puncture your little illusion right here and now, tell me who the second account they are supposed to be and Iâ€™ll help and let you know if you are right   Maybe then you can bury your bone and go find someone else to go nip at


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

Those in secondary mental health services generally do know they have a PD diagnosis.  They need to know because treatment options are usually discussed between prescriber and patient.  The first line treatment is â€˜talking therapies,â€™ not medication.  Although some who also have depression or psychosis will be offered medication.


----------



## blitznbobs (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Those in secondary mental health services generally do know they have a PD diagnosis.  They need to know because treatment options are usually discussed between prescriber and patient.  The first line treatment is â€˜talking therapies,â€™ not medication.  Although some who also have depression or psychosis will be offered medication.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but these are the exception rather than the rule... many never make it to secondary care


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			That depends on the personality disorder. Mostly they present with anxiety or self harm because their behaviour causes the world to dislike them etc and their lives to not go smoothly - they usually think they are depressed - despite them treating people appallingly they donâ€™t understand why everyone hates them (majorly oversimplified but you get the jist) but some (the true sociopaths and narcissists) may never present - they know they are right and everyone else is either wrong or they donâ€™t care... these ones are often in prison or running ftse 100s or high level sports people... there is a massive range tbh
		
Click to expand...

I


Snitch said:



			Those in secondary mental health services generally do know they have a PD diagnosis.  They need to know because treatment options are usually discussed between prescriber and patient.  The first line treatment is â€˜talking therapies,â€™ not medication.  Although some who also have depression or psychosis will be offered medication.
		
Click to expand...




blitznbobs said:



			Yes but these are the exception rather than the rule... many never make it to secondary care
		
Click to expand...

And because only a psychiatrist can diagnose mental illness, if the talking therapy is carried out by a psychologist they wouldn't get a medical diagnoses? Am I right?


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Yes but these are the exception rather than the rule... many never make it to secondary care
		
Click to expand...

Oh, totally.  Crossed wires, I thought we were talking about FestiveGâ€™s patient who was in her living room......


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Oh, totally.  Crossed wires, I thought we were talking about FestiveGâ€™s patient who was in her living room......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			I


And because only a psychiatrist can diagnose mental illness, if the talking therapy is carried out by a psychologist they wouldn't get a medical diagnoses? Am I right?
		
Click to expand...

A GP can diagnose a mental illness....  lots of GPâ€™s refer to IAPT without the patient going anywhere near a psychiatrist.


----------



## YorksG (23 December 2018)

blitznbobs said:



			Yes but these are the exception rather than the rule... many never make it to secondary care
		
Click to expand...

That is true, but the ones who do are the ones that tend to do the most harm to others, as people get to the stage where they can no longer accommodate the behaviours.


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			A GP can diagnose a mental illness....  lots of GPâ€™s refer to IAPT without the patient going anywhere near a psychiatrist.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that.


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 December 2018)

My delightful pal had a diagnosis (was very much a cry wolf suicide type so was in contact with services regularly) and was having therapy but tended to twist what had been advised/discussed in therapy as a manipulative tool rather than anything else. "My therapist says you have to...." "My therapist says it's my mother's fault" (cue treating her mother like poop) etc etc. I'm not sure it was helping! She was constantly doing stupid and dangerous things and telling tall tales. She would be sneakily horrid to one person and beautifully nice to another and play them against each other.

Fun times.

I'm much more careful about who gets a sympathetic ear these days! Which is kind of sad.


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

I did an undergraduate psychology degree many years ago. Everything we learned was theoretical rather than practical and I didn't do a post grad but I still find it interesting.


----------



## Mule (23 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			My delightful pal had a diagnosis (was very much a cry wolf suicide type so was in contact with services regularly) and was having therapy but tended to twist what had been advised/discussed in therapy as a manipulative tool rather than anything else. "My therapist says you have to...." "My therapist says it's my mother's fault" (cue treating her mother like poop) etc etc. I'm not sure it was helping! She was constantly doing stupid and dangerous things and telling tall tales. She would be sneakily horrid to one person and beautifully nice to another and play them against each other.

Fun times.

I'm much more careful about who gets a sympathetic ear these days! Which is kind of sad.
		
Click to expand...

It is sad, but that sort of experience is bound to make a person wary. I'd say it's inevitable.


----------



## Snitch (23 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			My delightful pal had a diagnosis (was very much a cry wolf suicide type so was in contact with services regularly) and was having therapy but tended to twist what had been advised/discussed in therapy as a manipulative tool rather than anything else. "My therapist says you have to...." "My therapist says it's my mother's fault" (cue treating her mother like poop) etc etc. I'm not sure it was helping! She was constantly doing stupid and dangerous things and telling tall tales. She would be sneakily horrid to one person and beautifully nice to another and play them against each other.

Fun times.

I'm much more careful about who gets a sympathetic ear these days! Which is kind of sad.
		
Click to expand...

And what you describe needs very careful management by mental health professionals, to address the behaviours and minimise the damage these people do to themselves and others.


----------



## paddi22 (23 December 2018)

Having grown up in a family with two narcissisitic family members I remember the best advice a counsellor gave to me was to carry on as i saw fit, and to understand that while their feeling were real to them, they weren't reality. That was a total lightbulb moment for me, because I really believed them must be right in what they thought, because they felt so strongly about it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 December 2018)

Right having read that thread (mostly) I have to say some people have not represented themselves well at all.

Yes the OP may have been a bit ridiculous but did you really have to do what was done? The thread could have been left to die off and then that would have been the end of it.

770 posts nearly of quite frankly horrible human behaviour at times from all sides.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Right having read that thread (mostly) I have to say some people have not represented themselves well at all.

Yes the OP may have been a bit ridiculous but did you really have to do what was done? The thread could have been left to die off and then that would have been the end of it.

770 posts nearly of quite frankly horrible human behaviour at times from all sides.
		
Click to expand...

Your taking this way too seriously .
This a thread about trolls and Christmas itâ€™s doing what it said on the 
 Tin .
If your not enjoying yourself just use the off button .


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Your taking this way too seriously .
This a thread about trolls and Christmas itâ€™s doing what it said on the
Tin .
If your not enjoying yourself just use the off button .
		
Click to expand...

No itâ€™s not, itâ€™s a thread about other threads, people are allowed to speculate on posters states of mind yes? Currently the discussion is on personality disorders and mental illness so not currently on trolls? 

Also as I was just informed there is no forum police to speak of,  so speaking your mind is perfectly acceptable and I spoke mine, a lot more politely than some have mind you. 

I read quite a lot of that thread and more people were acting trollish (is that a correct term?) than just the OP, so does that make it a perfectly acceptable reply to a thread apparently about trolls?


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			So you say, I actually know who Mrs Jingle is in RL so let me just puncture your little illusion right here and now, tell me who the second account they are supposed to be and Iâ€™ll help and let you know if you are right   Maybe then you can bury your bone and go find someone else to go nip at 

Click to expand...

Oh lovey, I know you do  But we dont need your input at this stage. Someone else already checked the IP addresses so any doubt has been put to bed. Thanks for offering though, very kind, much appreciated  Would you like a headscarf?


----------



## paddi22 (24 December 2018)

i don't think that thread descended to messing until it was apparent the OP was a troll. Personally I felt pissed off wasting my type trying to write useful posts from how i coped with that issue in my own horses. You just feel kind of stupid for being so gullible in trying to be helpful. So I have no issue in posting about head scarves and joke posts on it.


----------



## YorksG (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			No itâ€™s not, itâ€™s a thread about other threads, people are allowed to speculate on posters states of mind yes? Currently the discussion is on personality disorders and mental illness so not currently on trolls?

Also as I was just informed there is no forum police to speak of,  so speaking your mind is perfectly acceptable and I spoke mine, a lot more politely than some have mind you.

I read quite a lot of that thread and more people were acting trollish (is that a correct term?) than just the OP, so does that make it a perfectly acceptable reply to a thread apparently about trolls? 

Click to expand...

If you do not like the way a thread is going, perhaps there are a few things you can do, 1) not open the thread again 2)try and change the direction of the thread, 3)join in anyway. I do think that those posters who threaten other forum members are a bit below the belt.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Oh lovey, I know you do  But we dont need your input at this stage. Someone else already checked the IP addresses so any doubt has been put to bed. Thanks for offering though, very kind, much appreciated  Would you like a headscarf?
		
Click to expand...

oh really? So how exactly have you done this? From a friend working in IT sitting right next to me, tracking IP addresses you would have to have quite invasive software to do this, so can I ask have you thought of the legality of what you have been doing?? 

No you can keep your headscarf I tend to prefer to work alone, less watching my back Iâ€™ve found


----------



## Goldenstar (24 December 2018)

On the forum you are only in charge of what you write yourself .
You can post whatever you like but you risk a ban if you behave nastily
But you have to see the irony in saying that others should not have been posting
This lot are playing at being in a clique no harm in playing


----------



## paddi22 (24 December 2018)




----------



## KittenInTheTree (24 December 2018)

According to the other thread, I too, am a troll. If I weren't already dead inside, I'd probably be terribly, terribly hurt by that. And stunned. I mean, it was vaguely insinuated in passing by a regular poster who I've never ever met in real life and who could be absolutely anyone for all that I know, so it must be true! Oh the horror, however shall I cope with the implied shame?

Water and ducks, big empty field where nothing grows, etc.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			You are lying. You dont have PMs from anyone other than yourself using other user names. 



Yup, it was Rileyboy
		
Click to expand...

It's like being on the Twilight Zone here ðŸ™„ Can you not see how offensive this comment is?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I dont need to have access to their multiple accounts. Easy enough to prove me wrong though isnt it 

Click to expand...

I'm one of the accounts you are saying is a the same as someone else - I can assure  you I'm just me


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Tihama said:



			It's like being on the Twilight Zone here ðŸ™„ Can you not see how offensive this comment is?
		
Click to expand...

No I cant actually


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			oh really? So how exactly have you done this? From a friend working in IT sitting right next to me, tracking IP addresses you would have to have quite invasive software to do this, so can I ask have you thought of the legality of what you have been doing??
		
Click to expand...

I've not done anything. But your friend "working in IT" might want to update his/her IT skills and knowledge if they think you need anything invasive to do this. It is not illegal to check if someone is using the same IP address as someone else. Surely your IT expert knows this? Such a shame to have an IT expert sitting with you at 1am just when you need them, and then it turns out they arent quite the expert you thought they were.


----------



## milliepops (24 December 2018)

I find it a bit weird that the only people arriving to take a pop at individual members are those who are assuming the role of the forum police ðŸ¤” 

The traditional derailing of a difficult thread off into silliness isn't the sign of cliqueyness in the forum. It can't be, because it happens all the time no matter who is on the thread. It's more like forum immune system detects something that needs dealing with and sweeps in to restore the light hearted equilibrium.


----------



## DabDab (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I've not done anything. But your friend "working in IT" might want to update his/her IT skills and knowledge if they think you need anything invasive to do this. It is not illegal to check if someone is using the same IP address as someone else. Surely your IT expert knows this? Such a shame to have an IT expert sitting with you at 1am just when you need them, and then it turns out they arent quite the expert you thought they were.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that when TFF said 'from the same ip address' or similar, she actually meant she had checked them. I think it may have been a euphemism for saying that she thought they were the same person. I may be wrong but....


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2018)

milliepops said:



			The traditional derailing of a difficult thread off into silliness isn't the sign of cliqueyness in the forum. It can't be, because it happens all the time no matter who is on the thread. It's more like forum immune system detects something that needs dealing with and sweeps in to restore the light hearted equilibrium.
		
Click to expand...

This, I've seen it happen many times since I've been on here, IMHO it's a very endearing feature of the forum.


----------



## luckyoldme (24 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			You are a disgrace and do NOT assume you know what knowledge I might have on any area of mental health and your assumption that because someone might telephone you (God help them!) when they are feeling suicidal and you can hear a television or whatever in the background means any claim they are making about their thoughts and fears, even if they do exaggerate their circumstances does not invalidate them does it?? - I hope you lose your job very rapidly and if i could I would ensure this was the case, great pity I cant for sure
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I read it that the poster was only saying that if a caller wAs threatening to jump off a bridge and you could hear TV in the  background then it might be that they weren't actually on a bridge.


----------



## ycbm (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Someone else already checked the IP addresses so any doubt has been put to bed.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask who is checking IP addresses for you of forum users  and how?

Since you have access to this information, can I politely request that you use it so you don't need to make 'who does xyz's posts remind you of?'  when you choose to think that two posters are the same person just because one has some of the same views as another,  and those views are ones you don't agree with and don't want to see supported? And please share it with PaS who has made similar comments recently.



Leo Walker said:



			I dont need to have access to their multiple accounts. Easy enough to prove me wrong though isnt it 

Click to expand...


This comment was about PMs.

If people have supported a poster by PM because they are too afraid to post support publicly, how can the recipient prove it without breaching their confidentiality?


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

ycbm said:



			Can I ask who is checking IP addresses for you of forum users  and how?

Since you have access to this information, can I politely request that you use it so you don't need to make 'who does xyz's posts remind you of?'  when you choose to think that two posters are the same person just because one has some of the same views as another,  and those views are ones you don't agree with and don't want to see supported? And please share it with PaS who has made similar comments recently.




This comment was about PMs.

If people have supported a poster by PM because they are too afraid to post support publicly, how can the recipient prove it without breaching their confidentiality?
		
Click to expand...

I hope you have a pleasant Christmas and New Year  and feel better next year. Now if you could just go away and do your own reading that would be great because I'm not engaging with you here over this


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

KittenInTheTree said:



			According to the other thread, I too, am a troll.
		
Click to expand...

No, KITT, I did not mean to accuse you of being a troll.  I don't agree with your post, but I didn't think you were trolling - I thought the actual troll had agreed with you, and it was them I was referring to when I made a [lame] joke about the troll's use of the phrase "drinky poos".  I'm sorry you took it that way - I've just looked back at the thread, and I can see how it appears I was talking about you.  It wasn't my intention, it was a long thread, and I lost track.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			No I cant actually 

Click to expand...

Evidently ðŸ˜


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I've not done anything. But your friend "working in IT" might want to update his/her IT skills and knowledge if they think you need anything invasive to do this. It is not illegal to check if someone is using the same IP address as someone else. Surely your IT expert knows this? Such a shame to have an IT expert sitting with you at 1am just when you need them, and then it turns out they arent quite the expert you thought they were.
		
Click to expand...

Yes as some of us have a social life rather than this forum, donâ€™t know if wrapping parties are something that you have in your version of reality  So sitting having a well earned spritzer after 5hours or wrapping gifts and having dinner Iâ€™m sure is something unheard of in the world.

He says Hi BTW and asks if you are admin on this forum and if you have run the IPs or ISPs considering that they will change depending of the router or server they are being run through even if the same device is being used  

Having similar views that are differs. Fro. Yours doesnâ€™t mean people are the same on a different account, it just means that they donâ€™t agree with you. 

Go enjoy your Christmas and spread some cheer instead of your usual vitriol and spite. 

Anyway Iâ€™m off to take some kids to a pantomime, enjoy your Christmas everyone


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

What is this obsession with social life, itâ€™s almost as bad as people saying theyâ€™ve had enough cake!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

ester said:



			What is this obsession with social life, itâ€™s almost as bad as people saying theyâ€™ve had enough cake!
		
Click to expand...

Those of us who like to inflict our real selves upon the world  can be fun if yo let it, although I didnâ€™t realise people had enough cake, almost sounds illegal


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2018)

Did someone mention cake? Nom! Yes please!


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

I did a thread on it, the words used were â€˜caked outâ€™  

Not everyone finds it fun, and itâ€™s ok not to


----------



## YorksG (24 December 2018)

I don't mind people agreeing with people who disagree with me, but I do have a bit of a problem with people who apparently agree with those who follow other posters around, make slightly veiled threats and appear to be somewhat hard of thinking, while claiming that other people are too scared to post on the open forum  but each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

Good grief, if spending five hours wrapping presents at a "party" constitutes a social life, I am even more glad I'm part hermit


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 December 2018)

We're back to wrapping paper and curtains again now, surely?


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Yes as some of us have a social life rather than this forum, donâ€™t know if wrapping parties are something that you have in your version of reality  So sitting having a well earned spritzer after 5hours or wrapping gifts and having dinner Iâ€™m sure is something unheard of in the world.

He says Hi BTW and asks if you are admin on this forum and if you have run the IPs or ISPs considering that they will change depending of the router or server they are being run through even if the same device is being used 

Click to expand...

Someone else said exactly the same thing to me under a different user name although you missed out the GDPR bit, who was that now I wonder... Shame none of it applies to me as I'm not nor will I ever be admin on here. And I didnt look at the IP addresses either. You do all seem to have your knickers in a twist about it though. Seems weird if its really not true. 

And yes, socialising and drinking is unheard of in my world. A nasty disability and the regular use of painkillers puts a bit of a downer on that. But doesnt mean I begrudge anyone else having a lovely time. It wouldnt do to get all bitter about things


----------



## honetpot (24 December 2018)

Who needs Christmas eastenders, when you can have the drama of the H&H forum. Someone ate all the pies and needs a low carb detox, or IV preseco.
If I am bored with the Christmas tv I will sidle back on here for more quality drama.
In the mean time Merry Christmas everyone and peace on earth to all, LGBT, H,and whatever you would lik to be called.
Love to you all xxx


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

honetpot said:



			Who needs Christmas eastenders, when you can have the drama of the H&H forum. Someone ate all the pies and needs a low carb detox, or IV preseco.
If I am bored with the Christmas tv I will sidle back on here for more quality drama.
In the mean time Merry Christmas everyone and peace on earth to all, LGBT, H,and whatever you would lik to be called.
Love to you all xxx
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of Eastenders; far too shouty for my liking.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 December 2018)

While we are talking about 'bullying' and cliques, it is very interesting to see which posters have jumped on LW for her post about IP addresses, when she was actually referring to an earlier post, upthread by a completely different poster - and who has 'liked' those posts, rather than pointing out the reality.  And if that is because you haven't read the whole thread, may I suggest that you do , before throwing accusations about.



And (in my best schoolteacher voice)  " I am disappointed in some of you, some have not surprised me so much"


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			We're back to wrapping paper and curtains again now, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I do hope not


----------



## DabDab (24 December 2018)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			While we are talking about 'bullying' and cliques, it is very interesting to see which posters have jumped on LW for her post about IP addresses, when she was actually referring to an earlier post, upthread by a completely different poster - and who has 'liked' those posts, rather than pointing out the reality.  And if that is because you haven't read the whole thread, may I suggest that you do , before throwing accusations about.



And (in my best schoolteacher voice)  " I am disappointed in some of you, some have not surprised me so much"

Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			While we are talking about 'bullying' and cliques, it is very interesting to see which posters have jumped on LW for her post about IP addresses, when she was actually referring to an earlier post, upthread by a completely different poster - and who has 'liked' those posts, rather than pointing out the reality.  And if that is because you haven't read the whole thread, may I suggest that you do , before throwing accusations about.



And (in my best schoolteacher voice)  " I am disappointed in some of you, some have not surprised me so much"

Click to expand...




DabDab said:



			Eh?
		
Click to expand...

Was kinda thinking the same thing myself.

Batter in with my IP address, the fact that some people feel the need to try and use these to prove who people are is really quite sad but feel free  happy to post a pic of myself in RL with another member of this forum if you need my reality proved 

From a Social night btw  Iâ€™m the blonde and the brunette is another member, Shutterbug but feel free to say Iâ€™m someone else


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

There are loads of photos of me with other forum members.  That doesn't mean I couldn't set up another account and use it to post nonsense / agree with peculiar things...

Not that I'm accusing anyone - what do I know?  I'm just saying that I'm not sure that posting photos is a particularly helpful line of argument.


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			There are loads of photos of me with other forum members.  That doesn't mean I couldn't set up another account and use it to post nonsense / agree with peculiar things...

Not that I'm accusing anyone - what do I know?  I'm just saying that I'm not sure that posting photos is a particularly helpful line of argument.
		
Click to expand...

I think I might do it actually. It seems to be the latest in thing and I really do love a good bandwagon to jump on


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Post photos with other users, or start trolling?


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			While we are talking about 'bullying' and cliques, it is very interesting to see which posters have jumped on LW for her post about IP addresses, when she was actually referring to an earlier post, upthread by a completely different poster - and who has 'liked' those posts, rather than pointing out the reality.  And if that is because you haven't read the whole thread, may I suggest that you do , before throwing accusations about.



And (in my best schoolteacher voice)  " I am disappointed in some of you, some have not surprised me so much"

Click to expand...

Some people might consider it to be bullying of someone who is vulnerable. Given the amount of posting I do about mental and physical health problems, and how these prevent me from doing a lot, taunting me over not having the social life you think I should have is actually very, very cruel. I'd love to go out to a play for the afternoon, but life doesnt work out like that for some people. Good job I'm grown up enough not to care about nasty jibes on a forum isnt it


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2018)

This is the post that started the IP address malarkey. I'm sure that it was tongue in cheek. It's not on this thread, but the other one, it's difficult to keep track .




			No, no confusion at all, I'm happy with my surmising ta.
Mrs J, OP and you, all on the same IP address  

Click to expand...

Oh blimey, are we now expected to post pics of ourselves cuddling up to people who may be other HHOers in order to prove we're not trolls?


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

I think making your horse look like Mary probably suffices


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

This is me and two other HHOers out Christmas shopping last Saturday.


----------



## cobgoblin (24 December 2018)

MrsJingle said:



			You are a disgrace and do NOT assume you know what knowledge I might have on any area of mental health and your assumption that because someone might telephone you (God help them!) when they are feeling suicidal and you can hear a television or whatever in the background means any claim they are making about their thoughts and fears, even if they do exaggerate their circumstances does not invalidate them does it?? - I hope you lose your job very rapidly and if i could I would ensure this was the case, great pity I cant for sure
		
Click to expand...


Was it you that phoned FestiveG?


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

cobgoblin said:



			Was it you that phoned FestiveG?
		
Click to expand...

Well that would certainly makes sense, wouldnâ€™t it.....


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			This is the post that started the IP address malarkey. I'm sure that it was tongue in cheek. It's not on this thread, but the other one, it's difficult to keep track .



Oh blimey, are we now expected to post pics of ourselves cuddling up to people who may be other HHOers in order to prove we're not trolls?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that was me 

Hey ho, thought things would die a death, but no, keep on raking up - some of you further up the thread.........
Just done the fuzzies, now to sort dinner out. Carry on.......
Oh, and have a good Christmas one and all


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Proves Iâ€™m a person.  with a social life


----------



## milliepops (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Proves Iâ€™m a person.
		
Click to expand...

Well we're all spambots ðŸ˜„


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

milliepops said:



			Well we're all spambots ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Id spotted that , who needs bridges when you have headscarves and tea towels after all  the way forwards it seems.


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

milliepops said:



			Well we're all spambots ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

A whole clique of them!


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Proves Iâ€™m a person.  with a social life 

Click to expand...

You have been on here an awful lot though havent you. Almost as if it was really important to you or something. If I had a wondrous social life like you keep talking about I'd be enjoying it not posting jibes on a forum. People are so very odd sometimes though.


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

Iâ€™m tempted to post any internet random pic and say the people are hhoers ðŸ¤£. Who would know


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

ester said:



			Iâ€™m tempted to post any internet random pic and say the people are hhoers ðŸ¤£. Who would know

View attachment 28418

Click to expand...

Now we could all do reverse search and call you a liar and a troll now couldnâ€™t we? Or will we all just accept your word and say what an interesting bunch of people  Oh the Decisions to be made whilst watching a panto and kids and amusing myself whilst the krankies do their thing. Intermissions over mind you  Along with my multitasking


----------



## albeg (24 December 2018)

ester said:



			Iâ€™m tempted to post any internet random pic and say the people are hhoers ðŸ¤£. Who would know 

View attachment 28418

Click to expand...

Where did you nick my family portrait from? ðŸ˜¡ðŸ¤£


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Well I can assure you mineâ€™s entirely genuine, Ester!


----------



## Red-1 (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Id spotted that , who needs bridges when you have headscarves and tea towels after all  the way forwards it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could have both!!! (Bridge and head scarf that is).


----------



## cobgoblin (24 December 2018)

I hope those are Hermes head scarfs... I mean, there are standards!


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

Oh dear I hope nobody accuses me of being a troll, I don't have any photos of me, let alone any with another HHOer


----------



## albeg (24 December 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Oh dear I hope nobody accuses me of being a troll, I don't have any photos of me, let alone any with another HHOer 

Click to expand...

Admit it, you made up the mysterious crashing noise and the poltergeist clock, didn't you? ðŸ˜‰

Wait... That wasn't you, was it? ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 December 2018)

I have to drive for at least 2.5 hours to find another HHOer! Can I have  a reprieve?


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Proves Iâ€™m a person.  with a social life 

Click to expand...

Does it though?  I've got loads of photos of me with people, in social situations.  Doesn't mean I have a social life.

#HermitAndProud


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

Fleece Navidad said:



			Admit it, you made up the mysterious crashing noise and the poltergeist clock, didn't you? ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I make it all up.  Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			I have to drive for at least 2.5 hours to find another HHOer! Can I have  a reprieve?
		
Click to expand...

I quite often drive past Cortez's house .....


----------



## albeg (24 December 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I make it all up.  Hahahahahahaha 

Click to expand...

And might have mixed up you amd Snowy ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ or are you secretly both? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

Fleece Navidad said:



			And might have mixed up you amd Snowy ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ or are you secretly both? ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

No but we have similar taste in houses


----------



## YorksG (24 December 2018)

On a sort of serious note, I would be very careful of posting pictures of oneself on HHO, given the stalkerish tendancies of some of the trolls there are around.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

I knock on HHOers' house doors and run away.


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			I knock on HHOers' house doors and run away.
		
Click to expand...

How far did you get??


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 December 2018)

Rowreach said:



			I quite often drive past Cortez's house .....
		
Click to expand...

Well get yer headscarf on and get over there then. Quick smart. Else you are officially the same person don't ya know!


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			Well get yer headscarf on and get over there then. Quick smart. Else you are officially the same person don't ya know!
		
Click to expand...

But I'm in my Christmas PJs (well the only pair of red PJs I possess) and I've had a cheeky little cider, so best not.  I could always call in on her tomorrow for Christmas lunch.  Do you think she'd mind?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			I knock on HHOers' house doors and run away.
		
Click to expand...

I can certainly see you doing that


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Anyone mash up parsnip??


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			I can certainly see you doing that 

Click to expand...

Oh you jest...  But I've done odder things to HHOers too


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2018)

These must be very quiet children at the panto if there's time to post on HHO whilst you're there. I have fraught fond memories of accompanying a whole primary school's worth of kids to Christmas pantos. Full on barely covers it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Oh you jest...  But I've done odder things to HHOers too 

Click to expand...

Do I want to know?? Wish I could use my thinking smiley on here


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			These must be very quiet children at the panto if there's time to post on HHO whilst you're there. I have fraught fond memories of accompanying a whole primary school's worth of kids to Christmas pantos. Full on barely covers it.
		
Click to expand...

They were absolutely enchanted lol had a ball of a time we are just home and I wasnâ€™t in toilet break duty other than to watch the three that didnâ€™t go to the loo  

Krankies were funny as always, love a cheesy panto


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			Do I want to know?? Wish I could use my thinking smiley on here 

Click to expand...

Probably not   My life is just one long string of peculiar events to be honest.  You'd think I seek these things out


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

How are the Krankies still going?!  I saw them when I was a nipper, and they weren't young then!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Probably not   My life is just one long string of peculiar events to be honest.  You'd think I seek these things out 

Click to expand...

Heehee yeah I kinda know how you feel with that one 

I think they seek me out at times


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			How are the Krankies still going?!  I saw them when I was a nipper, and they weren't young then!
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea if Iâ€™m honest!! Now thatâ€™s a secret someone needs to find out lol


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Festive Beastie1 said:



			I have no idea if Iâ€™m honest!! Now thatâ€™s a secret someone needs to find out lol
		
Click to expand...

It's some kind of weird joke if it's the Krankies who have discovered the secret of eternal life!


----------



## Fiona (24 December 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Oh dear I hope nobody accuses me of being a troll, I don't have any photos of me, let alone any with another HHOer 

Click to expand...

Rowreach has secret assignations with my husband in out of the way filling stations ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Fiona


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			How are the Krankies still going?!  I saw them when I was a nipper, and they weren't young then!
		
Click to expand...

They were in the recent series of retiring, in India - The real marigold hotel, or similar


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

I know oh the irony


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

The Xmas Furry said:



			They were in the recent series of retiring, in India - The real marigold hotel, or similar
		
Click to expand...

Really? I didnâ€™t know that! I watched them when I was little is all I know and the jimmy used to freak me out hahahaha


----------



## blitznbobs (24 December 2018)

ester said:



			Iâ€™m tempted to post any internet random pic and say the people are hhoers ðŸ¤£. Who would know

View attachment 28418

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m the fat one in the middle...


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Fiona said:



			Rowreach has secret assignations with my husband in out of the way filling stations ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Please never explain this.  It's better left to the imagination.

And believe me, my imagination is active


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

The Xmas Furry said:



			They were in the recent series of retiring, in India - The real marigold hotel, or similar
		
Click to expand...

That didn't last long if they're back over for panto season already!


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2018)

Google says that they're both 71, and they used to be swingers in their younger days .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			That didn't last long if they're back over for panto season already!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, it was a 4 parter, various 'slebs all lumped together, Inc Selina Scott, Boris's dad Stanley, Paul Nicholas etc etc


----------



## blitznbobs (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			That didn't last long if they're back over for panto season already!
		
Click to expand...

I thought she was ruling Scotland... #toomuchchampagne?


----------



## GreyMane (24 December 2018)

DabDab said:



			I think a lot of the way these things start does also happen in real life. I think trying to start a discussion with you and your own horse as the opening example is always a bit dangerous unless you have very broad shoulders, because it is hard to have a proper discussion without it feeling a bit too personal.

I think the problem with experienced people responding to certain topics is that their thinking on a subject is generally very established and so they jump to the end point without explaining the line of thought that goes with it because to them, with a wealth of experience behind them, it seems obvious. And that can seem very abrupt to someone who simply hasn't thought through the topic to the same extent. It's something that I'm a bit over aware of because I'm terrible for doing it IRL, particularly at work ('look, this is the answer, obviously, why are you faffing about discussing nonsense' ).

There are all sorts of behaviour on the forum that I wince at (not from my memory ever directed at me though), but I generally just pass on by and don't comment, but it is a very small percentage of posts. There are many many absolutely lovely people on this forum and in general I think it is a wonderful, diverse community.

I don't understand trolls really, but then again it doesn't really bother me that they exist. You get a few Billy bullshits irl too and as long as they are not causing any real harm they tend to be quite entertaining. And on the flipside, I don't particularly understand the people that only ever post on threads of certain topics because they think there may be a troll or some general drama to be had - see a wildfire and dash over to pour some petrol on it sorts.
		
Click to expand...

This.
I reckon this whole post should appear in a pop-up window whenever anyone posts anything.
Maybe after reading it we could offer each other the patience we try and show to our horses; after all, we are all animals - placid and cobby, defensive and flighty, and shades in between.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Google says that they're both 71, and they used to be swingers in their younger days .
		
Click to expand...

  

Pass the brain bleach!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

The Xmas Furry said:



			Lol, it was a 4 parter, various 'slebs all lumped together, Inc Selina Scott, Boris's dad Stanley, Paul Nicholas etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Sounds ... delightful?!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Anyone seen this?!

https://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/n...un-outside-tesco-superstore-in-rickmansworth/




__ https://www.facebook.com/100002583123553/posts/1983924655036953



Fecking heck


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:





Pass the brain bleach!
		
Click to expand...

As soon as I've finished with it. That is not something to be thinking about when going to bed on Christmas eve .


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Bloody hell, FB, that's alarming.



Tiddlypom said:



			As soon as I've finished with it. That is not something to be thinking about when going to bed on Christmas eve .
		
Click to expand...

Nobody needs _those_ kinds of dreams


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

Mashed parsnip is an abomination

as is mob rule apparently , should have left them to it .

Also worried I posted a group photo now in case of future stalking, sorry everyone!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

Apparently they were stealing alcohol and hit a woman and broke her back with the car hence the mob. 

Bloody scary out there people


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

There's a few apparentlys about on it at the moment it seems, it's nasty to watch all round. People are nasty, best stay indoors I say .


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

ester said:



			Mashed parsnip is an abomination

as is mob rule apparently , should have left them to it .

Also worried I posted a group photo now in case of future stalking, sorry everyone!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 December 2018)

Must be her, the head wear gives it away.


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Faracat said:



			Must be her, the head wear gives it away.
		
Click to expand...

Let the stalking commence.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (24 December 2018)

FestiveG said:



			On a sort of serious note, I would be very careful of posting pictures of oneself on HHO, given the stalkerish tendancies of some of the trolls there are around.
		
Click to expand...

Missed this but being honest most of these are on my insta so stalk away, nothing anyone can use other than my face and Iâ€™ve had pictures stolen before, no biggie, could be seen as flattering from a completely weird PoV


----------



## Rumtytum (24 December 2018)

Stalk away!


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Stalk away!
	View attachment 28436
very lovely.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Seriously, @Snitch, you need to work on your quoting.  Or does ester need to give you a lesson too?!


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Seriously, @Snitch, you need to work on your quoting.  Or does ester need to give you a lesson too?!
		
Click to expand...

It was an accident ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ester (24 December 2018)

I was just 
no one ever listens to me 

I might need badges I can take away too, for incompetence


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

ester said:



			I was just 
no one ever listens to me 

I might need badges I can take away too, for incompetence 

Click to expand...

Ouch!  Thatâ€™s a bit harsh!
ðŸ˜†


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Stalk away!
	View attachment 28436

Click to expand...

Is this on Instagram?


----------



## Rumtytum (24 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Is this on Instagram?
		
Click to expand...




Snitch said:



			Is this on Instagram?
		
Click to expand...

Help! I donâ€™t do Instagram should I put it on??????


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Rumtytum said:



			Help! I donâ€™t do Instagram should I put it on??????
		
Click to expand...

Dunno.... but apparently itâ€™s the in thing at the moment.  Isnâ€™t Instagram Facebookâ€™s sister?


----------



## Leo Walker (24 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Dunno.... but apparently itâ€™s the in thing at the moment.  Isnâ€™t Instagram Facebookâ€™s sister?
		
Click to expand...

Yup and linked


----------



## albeg (24 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Dunno.... but apparently itâ€™s the in thing at the moment.  Isnâ€™t Instagram Facebookâ€™s sister?
		
Click to expand...

All the cool kids are on Instagram.

And somehow I managed to get in...ðŸ˜‚


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

They let me in too, Fleece.  They're not fussy


----------



## albeg (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			They let me in too, Fleece.  They're not fussy 

Click to expand...

Reckoned that when they didn't stop me and my weird assortment of photos ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Snitch (24 December 2018)

Fleece Navidad said:



			All the cool kids are on Instagram.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, that explains why Iâ€™m not ðŸ˜‚


----------



## JFTDWS (24 December 2018)

Fleece Navidad said:



			Reckoned that when they didn't stop me and my weird assortment of photos ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

All I post is ear shots really.  "Hey I went hacking, as I do every day, look at my horse's ears, and the mud all around us!"


----------



## Rumtytum (24 December 2018)

Snitch said:



			Dunno.... but apparently itâ€™s the in thing at the moment.  Isnâ€™t Instagram Facebookâ€™s sister?
		
Click to expand...

Not on FB either I tended to keep a low profile, that was before the headscarf of course


----------



## albeg (24 December 2018)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			All I post is ear shots really.  "Hey I went hacking, as I do every day, look at my horse's ears, and the mud all around us!"
		
Click to expand...

Yours are a lot more interesting that my ears (well, Bob's) in an arena, undersides of plane wings, and occasional actual photos of whole horse or planes.


----------



## Rowreach (24 December 2018)

Fiona said:



			Rowreach has secret assignations with my husband in out of the way filling stations Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Yes Iâ€™m overdue another one of those


----------



## Cortez (25 December 2018)

Rowreach, a place has been set for you. Hope you like lasagne!


----------



## Rowreach (25 December 2018)

Cortez said:



			Rowreach, a place has been set for you. Hope you like lasagne!
		
Click to expand...

My favourite!! ðŸ˜„


----------

